# Introducing the 034Motorsport Transmission Mount Insert Upgrade for C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6 & A7/S7/RS7 | Improve Shifting Performance!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

Following the overwhelming success of our similar upgrade for the B8 Audi S4, we're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Transmission Mount Insert for the C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6 & A7/S7/RS7! :thumbup:

*Transmission Mount Insert, C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6 & A7/S7/RS7, Billet Aluminum*

*Retail:* $75.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $67.50 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is limited to the first 10 buyers. Thank you for all of the interest, and we hope you enjoy the upgrade!*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our Billet Aluminum Transmission Mount Insert for the C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6 & A7/S7/RS7! The factory Audi transmission mount has a large void in the rubber damping medium, which results in in excessive transmission movement under load. This movement results in drivetrain slop than can be observed when accelerating, decelerating, and shifting.

This billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large void in the factory transmission mount, and limit transmission movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a smoother driving experience.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible. This upgrade is compatible with vehicles equipped with DSG (S-Tronic) and Tiptronic transmissions, providing improved shifting and increased performance. This is the easiest and most effective way to limit unwanted transmission movement and increase shifting performance on your C7 Audi A6, S6, RS6, A7, S7, or RS7.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Transmission Mount Insert
*Fitment:*

2012 - Present Audi A6 (C7) 2.0 TFSI, 3.0 TFSI, 3.0 TDI - Tiptronic
2012 - Present Audi S6 (C7) 4.0 TFSI - DSG (S-Tronic)
2012 - Present Audi RS6 (C7) 4.0 TFSI - Tiptronic
2012 - Present Audi A7 (C7) 3.0 TFSI, 3.0 TDI - Tiptronic
2012 - Present Audi S7 (C7) 4.0 TFSI - DSG (S-Tronic)
2012 - Present Audi RS7 (C7) 4.0 TFSI - Tiptronic
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
Product Information Sheet
​
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! The Introductory Special has ended, but we do have more of these inserts available at the regular retail price. 

We're looking forward to feedback from the early adopters!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a differential carrier mount insert version of these coming to the B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5 & C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6, A7/S7/RS7 very soon!


----------



## alexsaad (Jul 24, 2015)

*RS-7 Manual Transmission*

I am looking to purchase an RS-7 and would like to know if I can order it with a manual (stick shift) transmission? Can someone please help me?

Thanks, Alex. Feel free to call direct 313-790-7222 or email [email protected]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Monday! Bunty's Stage 2 RS7 (below) is rocking our complete C7/C7.5 Audi RS7 Drivetrain Mount Insert Package.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Back in stock! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We now have the C7/C7.5 Solid rear sway bar available!


*ADJUSTABLE SOLID REAR SWAY BAR, C7/C7.5 A6/S6/RS6/A7/S7/RS7

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders:heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Late Halloween Bump!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


----------

